# Budget is 5k and Need a camera with best picture quality available



## RON28 (Feb 2, 2015)

I need a camera to click my family's pics and upcoming functions. My budget is very low and i don't know anything about cameras except the fact that we have to check the lens quality rather than going for Mega pixels.
So in 5k which camera is best to buy and of which brand. I have a very old camera, Yashica mf2 and i still love it. But i think i need a digital one now.

I found out this camera on flipkart with best rating, How is it

Panasonic Lumix DMC-FH4


----------



## nac (Feb 2, 2015)

FH4 is a 3yrs old model. But there is no cameras available in this budget with mechanical stabilization. It's your pick, whether you are alright with going for an old model or increase your budget a little to get a newer model. Though there won't be much of a difference as far as image quality is concern.

If you can wait for few weeks to a month, wait. Few new models announced last month and there will be few more in 10 days. Price likely to drop, I guess. You may get a better deal.


----------



## RON28 (Feb 2, 2015)

ok then i will wait for few weeks, thanks.


----------



## $hadow (Feb 2, 2015)

Yeah waiting can pay you good time since it can make you good deal if you are lucky.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 2, 2015)

Nikon CoolPix S2800 -4760. (Nikon Coolpix S2800 Point & Shoot Camera Rs.4760 Price in India - Buy Nikon Coolpix S2800 Point & Shoot Camera Black Online - Nikon : Flipkart.com )


----------

